# Putting baby goa on bottle- help!! wont feed.



## babe817 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi All, I was given a baby boer the people said he was bottle feeding well.. but still feeding off his mother. we picked hm up this afternoon and its now been about 4 hours since his last feed. So i went to give him his first feed since being with us and he wont take the teat he keeps spitting it out.. he seems pretty quiet.. i rubbed the milk over the teat and rubbed his lower back..(it use to get my last bottle baby feeding).. any advice would be great..

btw the kid is 4 days old.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

HI- We had a kid that liked hot milk- not mildly warm. he may not like the teat you are using- Is it close to the same as it is used to?? we usually use baby bottles and nipples, but I have noticed, once they get used to one, they don't like to switch. Good luck-Just keep trying!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

are you using the same nipple as he was using at the other place? Is the milk to warm? I had a VERY picky bottle baby that if it was to warm or to cold he wouldnt take the bottle --- was rather frustrating to get the right temp for him :GAAH:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Like Stacey & heathersboers said, it could very well be the nipple being different, or the milk temperature. Are you using the same type of milk the breeder was giving?
Just keep working with this baby and when he gets hungry enough he should take it. Sometimes if you place the nipple in their mouth and cup your hand around his mouth so he can't spit it out, and then gently with your other hand rub his throat, it will stimulate the swallowing reflex. Then once they get a good taste of it they start suckling on their own! :thumbup: 
Best of luck with your new baby!


----------



## babe817 (Apr 4, 2008)

its the same teat.. he started to suck it this mornning but it takes him awhile to realise what it is..he trys to spit it out sometimes.. but ill just keep trying.. he get it soon hopefully..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is adorable....  ....try some nutra drench to help with appetite........they hate the taste so wait a while......... before giving the bottle......

Try to stimulate him........... ...when you are bottle feeding......tickle above his tail head .......momma does this........... when there kids are nursing.........


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I raise baby birds and I had one that was so picky with its food and it was so frustrating. I actually had to boil the water so that the mixture stayed warm long enough.. :hair: 
Other than that she turned out nice and i sold her to a family and they adore her


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

If that little goatie isn't cute I don't know what it! Too cute!! Glad he started eating.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

babe817...................how is the baby today??


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

He is so cute ( imo but that might be a little biast because my boer weather looked like that.) :greengrin: How is he doing?


----------



## babe817 (Apr 4, 2008)

He is going well.. He's loves his bottle now.. and buts my legs and trys to suck anything (fingers, side of my leg..). Hes running around now.. only problem is that hes got runny poo.. its driving my nuts it goes and comes back. :?.. I have to go into town in a few days so i will buy him new bedding (hay) and stick him out the back with the older kids.. hes becoming a mess sleeping inside at night. full time job raising a baby goat. Ive been feeding him, washing his bum, changing his bed, scrubing out my back room where he has been sleeping at night..THE JOYS.. :help:

but yeh.. im jusr glad hes took the bottle any is happy and active.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Is he on a replacer? That could be the culprit....if it is the milk you can try whole cows milk. Glad to hear he's doing well enough to be with other goaties :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Liz......... could be right.......................

what color is the poo goo?...give the baby some pepto bismal ......8cc syringe 2x a day.....if someone else has a better dosage please let her know....do this until it is back to normal..... if it is milky color then you may be over feeding? How much and how often are you feeding?
It is better to slightly under feed then over feed.........you can kill them if you over feed.........so be careful............If you think about it .......momma's...................only let there kids suckle for a very short time and jump away................. :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

> try some nutra drench to help with appetite........they hate the taste so wait a while


thats weird, mine LOVE it, they will fight just to get at it and lick it off the bottle cap. :roll:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> thats weird, mine LOVE it, they will fight just to get at it and lick it off the bottle cap


 Ours make funny faces.....and shake there heads...........like little kids do.....when they are given something they do not like it is really funny.... LOL It is weird yours like it.....? LOL


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Just to be sure I'd get a fecal done on him - take make sure he doesn't have cocci. That is usually the #1 cause we've noticed for diarheea in babies. Just what we've noted. Other than that, it could be the milk replacer (if indeed you are feeding that). Also, make sure any changes in his diet are very gradual. Hope he's doing better!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, one more thing. . . . I have a natural recipe I got from some goat breeders (on another forum) for getting rid of cocci. If you want it I can give it to you. Or if anyone else is interested, just lemme know. Haven't tried it yet but it came from knowledgeable (sp?) breeders.


----------



## babe817 (Apr 4, 2008)

It would be great if you could ive it to me just in case i need it...

The poo's more of a green color? i dont over feed him either so thats ruled out.. if it keep up i might change the milk he's on..


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

green you say? Does it have a really faul oder? chances are he could have an infection. Almost lost my 6 week old kid to a bowel infection. Treated him with LA 200 and saved his life


----------

